# Upgrading from Photoshop CS to either Photoshop CS4 or Elements 8



## AfroKen (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey, does anyone have an opinion on which would be better to upgrade to? I'm using an old version of Photoshop, Photoshop CS and am interested in upgrading to either Photoshop CS4 or Elements 8. 

Does Element 8 have a lot of the same types of filters that the old Photoshop CS has?  

The reason I ask is because I'd be okay with Element 8 if need be (if it has the same filters) as it's a little cheaper and due to a fire, I no longer have the packaging, DVD-ROM, or other info for Photoshop CS, although it still works perfectly fine on my Mac G5.  IOW, I'm a little nervous about purchasing the update package, only to find for whatever reason that I cannot upgrade it because I need...well, I don't know what.

What really interests me is the Quick Selection Tool, which both CS4 and Photoshop Elements have.

I appreciate your time and opinions!

Mac G5/OS 10.5.6


----------



## Dwig (Dec 5, 2009)

Check the About box in your PS/CS to get the serial number. If you have the full serial number there should be no problem installing the upgrade version of CS4. Even if you should choose to get PSE8 instead of CS4, having the serial number written down in a safe place is a good idea.


----------



## KmH (Dec 5, 2009)

If you wait till they release CS5 you may have to pay full price to upgrade from CS.

As it is now upgrading to CS4 should only cost you $199. CS4 is much more capable than Elements 8. IMO the ability to edit in 16-bit mode alone is worth the price difference between upgrading to CS4 instead of getting the only 8-bit editing capable Elements 8. You'll also have expanded ACR capablities in CS4.

I recommend you visit www.adobe.com and have a closer look at each.


----------



## AfroKen (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for the very quick responses!!  Greatly appreciated.  I will check into that.  

_Major digression:_  I'm fairly intelligent (most of the time  ), but computer crud/upgrades really create a lot of tension for me, particularly since I record in Pro Tools 8 and have had major iLok/licensing woes recently (with thankfully Avid/Digidesign resolved eventually).

Update:  Cool!  My name and S/N show up!!!!!  I did have the S/N stored in two places, but unfortunately, both burned in a house fire.  Not good.


----------

